# Hi:) everyone



## Little John (Jun 2, 2019)

I am a Mach3/ESS  user on Windows 10 64 bit in Muskoka Ontario.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi John - from Calgary.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 2, 2019)

Another John... 

Welcome!


----------



## GlenB (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome little John what part of muskoka are you from so excited that I'm not alone in muskoka


----------



## Everett (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello John, from just west of Edmonton.  Welcome!


----------



## Brent H (Jun 6, 2019)

Muskoka!  cool beans - I am in and out of Parry Sound all the time!  just live a bit North of Barrie!


----------



## Crosche (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! 

Chad


----------

